

Ask HN: How to architect modular web applications? - dmix

I am developing an application that has a core set of features but needs small variations for each customers.<p>Can anyone recommend some strategies on how to achieve this with a modular approach? (api, scm?)<p>Ideally so the core set can be maintained independently and the extra features are seperate.
======
CyberFonic
Depends on your language of choice.

I find that an object oriented approach works well for my projects. I write
the core class structure for the shared low-level and common high level
functionality. I then create a separate directory for each client. In these, I
use inheritance to inject custom sub-classes. In extreme cases, I will replace
one module with another.

------
sqs
Check out existing open-source projects that have done the same thing. There
are bound to be many in whatever language you're using.

------
leej
you can look at various MVC-based frameworks. they are by default modular.

